# 6.6 "Bookshelf" tank



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

looks nice, if you have any problems with the light there are quite a few 24in fixtures about so i don' think you will have a problem there. just out of curiosity what are the dimensions of the tank


----------



## westwood08 (Dec 31, 2008)

The tank is bowfront, so the measurements are that exact: Approx. Size: 24-1/2” x 9” x 10”.

Here's a link to a site that sells the tank http://www.fish.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=701003

And more pictures, the water is clearing up! I still have more plants to add but it's Sunday and I didn't have time to search before the stores closed...





































I would like to attach some anubias to the wood and put some bacopa on the sides and in the back.

Any other low light plants that might help fill it in?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

too bad looks like it is acrylic. I really love glass tank


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

That's a cool tank!


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

How much was it. I see from you link that they sell it for $50. What does Petco charge for it?


----------



## westwood08 (Dec 31, 2008)

Petco has them for $49.99... Though I hear they'll have them on sale sometimes for $35. I have also heard that some Petco stores will sell their display models for a lot cheaper!


----------



## mickitaz (Oct 7, 2008)

that is a really cool tank. I like the the title of it too... "bookshelve". Now if it actually fit on a bookshelve and could be supported by one.. that would be even neater.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

There have been some bad reviews about this tank scratching really easily.

I think I'd stay away from bacopa. In low light, it tends to get really ugly and loses its lower leaves.. but maybe you'll have better luck. What's the grass plant that you planted? I'm guessing dwarf sag? You could try some crypts in the corners instead of stems... that way you wont have to worry about trimming frequently in this low tank.

PS - Smart move switching out the filter.  Keep us updated!


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks nice!
I have one of these tanks and they do scratch easily. I keep it simple with sunset hygrow and some ludwigia. I was never able to get a good scape with the tank tho. Some people can make this tank look like a 55 with the right plants and placement.
Good luck with it.


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

the tank looks great! I like the scape and choice of plants.

but just so you should know, thats a 9.54g tank, not a 6.6. i saw the spec out of the corner of my eye, and i was like "wait... that sounds bigger than my 10g!" so i did the cubic inches to gallons conversion, and yours is 9.54g, or 2204 cubic inches. A standard 10g is 2400 cubic inches.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah i think if you do an iwagumi type set up it will definitely make it look a lot bigger. and you wouldn't have to worry about trimming too many stems. get some dwarf hairgrass or let the HC grow out and it'll look beautiful with the dimensions.

and if its in the kitchen peninsula and you have an iwagumi set up you can look right through it and use it as a divider sort of.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

demosthenes said:


> the tank looks great! I like the scape and choice of plants.
> 
> but just so you should know, thats a 9.54g tank, not a 6.6. i saw the spec out of the corner of my eye, and i was like "wait... that sounds bigger than my 10g!" so i did the cubic inches to gallons conversion, and yours is 9.54g, or 2204 cubic inches. A standard 10g is 2400 cubic inches.


The tank is marketed as a 6.6 gallon tank. Maybe the dimensions are wrong?


----------



## westwood08 (Dec 31, 2008)

The tank is a bowfront so that might be why adding up the dimensions is giving you the wrong numbers! 

I replaced the light with a Coralife 10,000K 360* output 18" 15watt lightbulb... not sure if this is better or worse  I honestly don't know much about lighting. 

Since the last pictures I planted some Anubias nana, Bacopa (not sure if it's moneywort or carolina) and some Ludwigia. I also have/had some Dwarf Sag and Crypts planted.

Pictures:


----------



## westwood08 (Dec 31, 2008)

Not much of an update. I planted some anacharis in the back.










These are my two Threadfin Rainbows... I've moved them into this tank and will be getting more in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Great work on this. Those Threadfins will do great in this setup.


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

Great Tank :thumbsup::thumbsup:
I saw a setup somewhere a few years back of this tank and it was stunning. 
Sort of has the look of a mini 70G. 
You have a nice look going.


----------



## westwood08 (Dec 31, 2008)

So, my threadfin's decided to start attacking one another. Might have had something to do with the fact that they were all male since I couldn't find any females and my lfs never got any in (like they said they were). Long story short, I returned them and decided to turn the tank into a female betta sorority tank. Surprisingly, the bettas are getting along ten times better than the threadfin boys!

I've made some adjustments to the scape and I really like what I have now... 










As for the inhabitants:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2009)

Holy Awesome! I have the exact same tank and I'm thinking of trying to plant it and just try the beginner thing. I got the tank on sale at PetCo, it was a display model and I think I spent thirty bucks on it. I've used it for several fish and I love the look of it. 

The odd thing about the tank is that since I got the display model, I've never seen one at PetCo again. 

I wish you luck with the bettas, I've never gotten a sorority to work, even in a 55 gallon one of my females killed the other. 

Where did you get the new light from and how is it working? I was thinking of upgrading to another bulb.


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

I have one of these tanks too, you've done a wonderful job with it!
cheers-K


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

cool


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

nice tank, i have the same style but its non bowfront glass. I put a led 21 inch light up there.

As for your bettas I have had luck wiht like 6 of them in a 10 gallon, they all seem to mind their business. The females even though they arent as nice as the males, they still are cute and small.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks good! It all most looks like a 55gal.


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

Was at our local Petco yesterday and they have this tank now private branded for 40$ or was it 49?? Anyway I love this tank. Nice job.


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

Check out those lovely ladies! I'm especially fond of the Cambodian gal, she's stunning. The tank's looking great too! roud:


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

wow! great looking tank! i hope those bettas work out!


----------

